# 5ft x 5ft stall mats?



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I recently got a used 5ft x 5ft kennel through Craig's List that I am putting into my downstairs dog room. 

The problem is that I'm not sure what to do about flooring. The room has commercial carpeting installed, which is a very low-pile type of carpet. I would like something more durable and easier to clean (if she ever had an upset tummy, for example) than that, such as rubber stall matting, but I am not sure whether you can buy that at 5ft x 5ft sizes?

My local Tractor Supply carries 1/2 matting at 4ft x however long you want it, but that would obviously be too narrow by a foot. Anyone know whether you can order it online? Or anything else that might work, like rubber truck bed liner or something?


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Perhaps look for those plastic/rubber mats that you use under a computer chair? Office depot type places...

You can buy custom stall mats (I've boarded at places that had them) but I'm not sure where or how much. Maybe google "custom horse stall mats"


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

if you got the 4 foot, you could center it, so it would actually only be 6 inches on each side, with the kennel bottom, sitting on the floor, it may even be less. 

Also check Restaurant supply places, or store equipment, you can find nice thick durable stall mat types for cement floors that kind of thing


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> if you got the 4 foot, you could center it, so it would actually only be 6 inches on each side, with the kennel bottom, sitting on the floor, it may even be less.


I was thinking of making a 4ft x 4ft stall mat work, but I would really prefer something that would cover the whole 5ft x 5ft, or even stick out from under the kennel just a little for extra coverage/protection of the carpet. 

The kennel itself doesn't have a "bottom". It does have a top (like a screen / sun shade) that attaches to it and keeps the dog from climbing out as well as providing shade if it's outdoors.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

by bottom, I didn't mean a bottom to the entire kennel, just the bottom of the kennel section itself, make sense? LOL 

The only other thing I could think of if your getting the 4 x 4 piece, is to get another piece so that you can add it to the 4 x 4 sides to make it extend out further


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Dyno Rubber Utility Mats - FarmTek


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes Lowes and home depot carry the 'puzzle' mats that you put together to make what ever size you want. They give fair amount of padding also which will be beneficial.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I have the rubber stall mats in my barn and in the doggie den under my sunroom. I have cut them to fit where I needed. I like them because they are so thick.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Dyno Rubber Utility Mats - FarmTek


Thank you! Those would definitely work and I can cut one of the 5x8" ones to fit the 5x5 space ... or let the other three feet stick out underneath my dog supply cabinet. But yikes ... standard shipping is more than the actual mat costs. 



> Lowes and home depot carry the 'puzzle' mats that you put together to make what ever size you want. They give fair amount of padding also which will be beneficial.


I did consider the puzzle mats, but I am worried that if my dog were to get an upset tummy while she's in her kennel, or were to spill her water bucket, the mess would run through the seams and onto the carpet? I guess I could always throw a sheet of tyvek underneath, though. So that's definitely an option.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Have you thought of just picking up a remnant of vinyl flooring? I know the Lowes and Home Depots around here typically have 6x9' sheets for around $30. Doesn't have the padding of a stall mat, but lightweight, easier to clean, plenty big enough and certainly waterproof. And a lot cheaper.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Make sure you sniff those rubber mats before you buy.  I got one for Kyah (a cheaper, thinner, lighter one from Tractor Supply) and had to take it out immediately. The odor was overwhelming - toxic. Gah. Cannot imagine how it must have hit the dogs' noses if it did that to mine!


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Have you thought of just picking up a remnant of vinyl flooring?


I hadn't, but that's a great idea. I will check my Home Depot and my Lowe's the next time I go into town and see what I can find - whether mats or leftover vinyl flooring. That would certainly do the trick.



> Make sure you sniff those rubber mats before you buy.


 I have one of the thick rubber stall mats (I believe they're 4x3ft?) cut to fit the back of my Jeep since they don't make liners that cover all of the back with the seats out, and that smelled for a bit when I first got it. Not *really* bad, but noticeable.

If they'd make those big enough, I'd get one for under the kennel, but I don't think they make them in 5x5. And I don't ever want to have to cut one of those again. Took me three hours to get it to fit the Jeep.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I think I am evolving into a dog because my sense of smell is ridiculously strong.


----------

